# Iw1cgw, transmisor fm digital con dos controles



## radium98 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hola amigos . la dejo en manos del youre un proyectos muy buenos de un 7W PLL FM digital que puede controlarse de dos formas con dos firmwares uno de vinvent bruinink con la rueda del codificador y otro firmware que utilice de arriba hacia abajo y no me hizo sin embargo todas las cuircuit onlt el pll parte de Vicente y ahora estoy en el otro control pll y luego cuando llega a manos de los transistores que haré el transmisor propia junta btw i catsh y cargado todos los proyectos pocos días antes de que el sitio está totalmente abajo buen proyecto

Estoy totalmente cargado todos los proyectos con fotografías tomadas desde el sitio web


----------



## radium98 (Nov 14, 2017)

in progresso two different control to tsa5511


----------



## elgriego (Nov 14, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola amigos . la dejo en manos del youre un proyectos muy buenos de un 7W PLL FM digital que puede controlarse de dos formas con dos firmwares uno de vinvent bruinink con la rueda del codificador y otro firmware que utilice de arriba hacia abajo y no me hizo sin embargo todas las cuircuit onlt el pll parte de Vicente y ahora estoy en el otro control pll y luego cuando llega a manos de los transistores que haré el transmisor propia junta btw i catsh y cargado todos los proyectos pocos días antes de que el sitio está totalmente abajo buen proyecto
> 
> Estoy totalmente cargado todos los proyectos con fotografías tomadas desde el sitio web
> 
> ...



 Me pasa solo a mi ,o los archivos estan dañados.



Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Me pasa solo a mi ,o los archivos estan dañados.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Los archivos son complementarios, debes guardar ambos en una carpeta al abrir *"digitalll.part1.rar"*, se anexa automáticamente la _"digitalll.part2.rar"_
Si intentas abrirlos por separado te darán error de archivo faltante


----------



## djmyky (Nov 15, 2017)

Trate de abrirlo pues están blancos  intentaré de nuevo en abrir  en una carpeta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2017)

Doy fe que abre perfectamente desde la misma carpeta.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 16, 2017)

anyone on this project like me seems very interessant and sofsticated with jogwheel


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> anyone on this project like me seems very interessant and sofsticated with jogwheel


Publica tus comentarios en tu idioma de origen e ingles para tratar de comprendernos mejor.

Post your comments in your native language and English to try to understand us better.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nadie en este proyecto como me parece muy interessant y sofsticated con jogwheel


----------



## radium98 (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola uno de los dos archivos hex quemado sólo ok en PIC 16F84a pero yo dunno muchos caracters mal cualquiera puede comprobar también por favor pongo alguna foto


----------



## radium98 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hola ¿Por qué veo caracteres extraños flshed tengo el pic con dos diferentes archivos hexadecimales y quemar el éxito mientras la misma salida pantalla también he vuelto a comprobar el cableado nadie va a probar conmigo ?


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 20, 2017)

No puedo abrir los archivos


----------



## radium98 (Nov 20, 2017)

1- part 1
2- part 2


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 20, 2017)

Estimado amigo, segun imagen, esto es lo que se ve, saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 21, 2017)

moises calderon dijo:


> Estimado amigo, segun imagen, esto es lo que se ve, saludos




Hola...Descarga desde aquí que lo subí en un solo archivo comprimido. Yo lo descargue y descomprimí sin problemas(deben estar los dos archivos sin errores y juntos).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 21, 2017)

Amigo ricbevi, muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## radium98 (Nov 21, 2017)

don moises you use old winrar


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 21, 2017)

Amigo radium98, ya lo pude abrir y estoy analizando, para ensamblaro, vere componentes, saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 22, 2017)

great don moises me to



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...1-8w-tsa5511-and-pic16f628-28534/index11.html

here in post #205 same pcb by mrcuti


----------



## radium98 (Nov 22, 2017)

Solved .Hola resuelto para el controlador era una pista cortocircuitada en la pantalla .picture show una pregunta ¿Es posible utilizar el ic ne612 en lugar de la sa/NE 602 y cuáles son los diferentes ?

thanks 
>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## radium98 (Nov 27, 2017)

progress hard work


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 28, 2017)

Hola caro Don radium98 , felicitaciones por tu tarjeta de circuito inpresa esa  te quedou de 10!.
Ahora no se si es nesesario quitar lo cubre (plano de tierra)  de la otra face de la tarjeta bien ezactamente abajo de las bobina inpresas en la otra face.
Si lo proyectista no aclaro nada sobre eso pudemos asumir que es asi mismo , ahora  caso no funcione lo circuito eso que aclaro aca puede sener la causa de algun possible problema futuro.
La procimidad del cubre del plano de tierra de la bobina inpresa diminue su inductancia original y tanbien baja su factor de merito "Q" , pero puede sener que lo diseñista ya considero todo eso en su proyecto original y asi dejamos como estas.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 29, 2017)

40% progress the tx will see


----------



## radium98 (Nov 29, 2017)

¿Puedo utilizar el transistor bfr91 en lugar de la BFR90 ?

@Daniel Lopes .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> ¿Puedo utilizar el transistor bfr91 en lugar de la BFR90 ?
> 
> @Daniel Lopes .


!Si , no veo cualquer problema !.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 1, 2017)

more on the way .


----------



## radium98 (Dic 3, 2017)

bfw and bfr96 and vc fitted and some choks


----------



## radium98 (Dic 4, 2017)

Hola tengo duda para hacer el trasformer debo viento 1 vuelta @ primaria y cuánto girar para la enseñanza secundaria y lo prefiere como thikness 0,8 y 1 mm segunda pregunta para l1 en la salida cómo es l2 2,5 vueltas puedo hacer 3 o 2 no puedo ver claramente en la imagen montada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola tengo duda para hacer el trasformer debo viento 1 vuelta @ primaria y cuánto girar para la enseñanza secundaria y lo prefiere como thikness 0,8 y 1 mm segunda pregunta para l1 en la salida cómo es l2 2,5 vueltas puedo hacer 3 o 2 no puedo ver claramente en la imagen montada


Primario (lado del transistor excitador) 2 o 3 espiras , lado secundario (ese referente a lo paso final) 1 espira.
Contase como espira valida cada ves que lo hilo de cubre adentra al binoculo de ferrite .
No es factible hacer  mea espira tal cual en bobinas cilindricas y si sienpre espiras enteras , 1 , 2 , 3 ......etc.....
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 5, 2017)

i not understand


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> i not understand


Mire las imagenes aca : http://pira.cz/entx4.htm
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 6, 2017)

1 falso another okey


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> i not understand


?Acaso lograste entiender como armar lo transformador de RF con lo Link que te aporte ??
Att,
Daniel Lopes.



radium98 dijo:


> 1 falso another okey


!Falsificación muy grosera , facil de identificar!.
Hay casos donde lo transistor trucho NIN funciona o si funciona si recalienta hasta estropiarse , verdadera porqueria China!  
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 6, 2017)

Hola china toma original c1971 a sus plataformas y poner en su lugar en el mercado falso trucho.

Sí me aleready understead correctamente y que lo hizo en la pira 5w pero aquí no sé cuánto gire para primaria y cuánto se convierte en secundario .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 6, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola china toma original c1971 a sus plataformas y poner en su lugar en el mercado falso trucho.
> 
> Sí me aleready understead correctamente y que lo hizo en la pira 5w pero aquí no sé cuánto gire para primaria y cuánto se convierte en secundario .


Bueno , lo devanado primario es de 2 o 3 espiras y ese es conectado en lo colector del transistor excitador (driver) .
Lo devanado secundario es de 1 espira y es conectado a la base del transistor final .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 8, 2017)

Don Daniel Lopes please give me rate 10 : D


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Don Daniel Lopes please give me rate 10 : D


Desafortunadamente aun  , tienes que enrolar tal cual en las fotos de como armar lo transformador del PiraCz.
Mire bien , devanado primario:1,5 o 2 espiras para lo colector del transistor excitador , devanado secundario para base del transistor paso final : 1/2 espira.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 8, 2017)

the same ? as this pic.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> the same ? as this pic.



!Si , ezactamente tal cual en esas fotos!.
Una dica serias esperimentar en lo devanado primario cual si queda mejor , con 1,5 o 2 espiras .
Lo devanado secundario sienpre es 1/2 espira.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 12, 2017)

Hola a todos, he terminado de la placa del transmisor y comprobar todo por cortocircuito todo ok .joint el pll solo juzgado antes y trabajar bien con rdvv transmisor y ver que encaje en cualquier lugar de manera conjunta i con el transmisor y  no tengo ningún oscilador ,he comprobado el xtal 3,2 sobre frequencymeter es tsa está ok ok .mi pregunta puedo quitar la tsa y aply a varicap con pot alguna tensión a ver la VCO si funciona o no ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 12, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola a todos, he terminado de la placa del transmisor y comprobar todo por cortocircuito todo ok .joint el pll solo juzgado antes y trabajar bien con rdvv transmisor y ver que encaje en cualquier lugar de manera conjunta i con el transmisor y  no tengo ningún oscilador ,he comprobado el xtal 3,2 sobre frequencymeter es tsa está ok ok .mi pregunta puedo quitar la tsa y aply a varicap con pot alguna tensión a ver la VCO si funciona o no ?


OK , debe funcionar SI , pero sin cualquer enganche de frequenzia , una sugerencia es poner 1/2 de VCC (tensión de alimentación ) en los diodos Varicap , la frequenzia generada por lo VCO  debe quedarse adentro de la faixa de FM (88 hasta 108Mhz).
!Suerte y mantenganos informados de los avances!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 13, 2017)

Hola Daniel . Si se echa un vistazo a algunas fotos del autor verá que él tiene una condición de bloqueo mientras veo que los dos están invertidas varicaps ,en cada transmisor la tensión corection debe venir al cátodo del diodo para minas están en la orientación correcta y puso resistencia ante los varicaps 56k, mientras que en el esquema es de 100K, así que ¿por qué él tiene una condición de bloqueo mientras su varicaps están en retroceso sentidos orientación
Otra pregunta que yo remarqued que él también se utiliza en otra imagen sin BFR34 pero creo bfr 90,91 trabajará también en la etapa del oscilador por favor corregirme si alguno ,por supuesto espero sugerencias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2017)

Los Diodos Varicap para puder funcionar como capacitores ayustables por tensión nesecitan trabajar sienpre  con tensión inversa , ou sea lo anodo es conectado a la tierra y lo catodo recibe la tensión de sintonia.
Cuanto a enpleyar un resistor de 56K en la Foto y lo diagrama esquemactico llamar un resistor de 100K , ese valor ohmico NO es critico , ese resistor funciona como si fuese un choke ayslador , barra (tampa) la RF y permite que la tensión de sintonia pase sin cualquer oposición una ves que NO hay curriente DC circulante ( los diodos estan polarizados inversamente).
Cuanto a lo transistor oscilador (VCO) un BFR90 , BFR91 , BFR92 , BFR93 debe funcionar sin problemas algun 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 14, 2017)

Sí sé cómo trabajar ,pero mi pregunta mire atentamente en autor fotos verá una condición de bloqueo mientras los varicaps son orientaciones equivocadas
cathode tp ground in his pictures


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2017)

Bueno , diodos Varicaps polarizados directamente NO funcionam como deben (capacitores ayustables) y si como una resistencia de bajo valor para RF y en ese caso quizaz  lo oscilador VCO nin funcione por que los diodos pueden "cortocircuitar" la bobina del tanque oscilador.
Quizaz lo auctor del proyecto equivocouse de posición en la premera montagen.  
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 14, 2017)

slight difference in mine and him first prototype still troubleshooting.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> slight difference in mine and him first prototype still troubleshooting.


!Por favor en Español!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 16, 2017)

Hola, lo siento se me olvida porque yo siempre use babylon forgiveme online ¿Daniel se me tomaba tiempo para solucionar problemas durante 4 días que un equipado un bc 212 desde firchild ha sido atacado por la f*** chino trucho he sustituido con bc557 Philips 558 pnp una pregunta para un trabajo normal, me parece que este LED funciona cuando el transmisor está desbloqueado porque yo lo intenté y aún no tengo osclliator mientras tengo 3200 kc ,cuando lo encienda ahora el desbloqueo del transmisor LED luz después de pocos ms y veo en la pantalla de desbloqueo los varicaps tengo 0v.l todavía tienen dudas acerca de los dos varicaps orientación sé mía Es correcto pero, ¿por qué en la imagen veo que están en marcha atrás .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola, lo siento se me olvida porque yo siempre use babylon forgiveme online ¿Daniel se me tomaba tiempo para solucionar problemas durante 4 días que un equipado un bc 212 desde firchild ha sido atacado por la f*** chino trucho he sustituido con bc557 Philips 558 pnp una pregunta para un trabajo normal, me parece que este LED funciona cuando el transmisor está desbloqueado porque yo lo intenté y aún no tengo osclliator mientras tengo 3200 kc ,cuando lo encienda ahora el desbloqueo del transmisor LED luz después de pocos ms y veo en la pantalla de desbloqueo los varicaps tengo 0v.l todavía tienen dudas acerca de los dos varicaps orientación sé mía Es correcto pero, ¿por qué en la imagen veo que están en marcha atrás .


Bueno cuando lo PLL estas enganchado (malla cerriada) lo LED verde debe enciender.
Si no enciende (apagado) entonses la malla estas abierta. (no cerriada)
Para habilitar la potenzia de salida de RF con la malla abierta (PLL desenganchado) tienes que cerriar (cortocircuitar) los puntos aclarados como "manual enable" ( Colector y Emisor del transistor BC238).
Los dos Diodos Varicap receben la tensión de control de frequencia en su Catodos ( cinta color en su cuerpo).
Puedes a titulo de testes generar una tensión ayustable oriunda de un potenciometro de 1Kohmos entre 0V y VCC (12V) y aplicar esa tensión variable (o mejor ayustable) en lo resistor de 100Kohmios que es conectado a lo colector del transistor BC238.
Para eso desconectas lo resistor de 100Kohmis del colector del transistor BC238 y conectas a lo punto central del potenciometro de 1Kohmios.
Si lo VCO anda correctamente es possible ayustar la frequenzia generada por lo VCO por meo dese potenciometro.
Si lo VCO NO anda hay que chequear todos conponentes y su conecciones en torno del paso VCO (transistor BFR90).
En esa hora un Frequnzimetro Digital es muy bienvenido para saper si lo VCO anda y cual frequenzia es generada o sea si esa estas realmente  en la banda de FM broadcasting (88 hasta 108Mhz).
Si lo VCO anda y la frequenzia generada ya es mas  alta que lo normal(correcto) debes poner un Trimmer (capacitor ayustable) de unos 20 o 30 pF en paralelo con la Bobina inpresa del VCO y ayustar ese trimmer de modo generar una frequenzia adentro de la banda 88 hasta 108Mhz.
Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola de nuevo gd domingo en mi situación el led verde usted hablar es rojo no hay problema en eso, pero en este turno de trabajo normal si está desbloqueado statut. sobre el recortador en paralelo de la bobina de la aguja en el circuito impreso sí intentaré veo que en su foto .y voy a intentar una olla para verie la tensión entre el cátodo varicap para ver cualquier oscilación con la ayuda de la DGM.
Esta versión 1 y el mío es la versión 1b pero estoy curioso acerca de este condensador es misssed 5.6pf en el nuevo diseño o solamente en el diseño anterior, así que ¿por qué tengo algunas dudas y muy duro para ver más


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2017)

Mire bien en esa foto posteada arriba que hay lo capacitor ayustable (Trimmer) en paralelo con la Bobina osciladora del VCO tal cual jo aclare en mi post anterior.
No entiendi lo que es "DGM" , ?serias un frequenzimetro?
Es inprescidible que ese VCO genere frequenzias conpreendidas entre 88 hasta 108Mhz  con una tensión de control en los catodos del diodos Varicap conpreendida en un rango de 1V hasta casi VCC.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola don Daniel. Todavia no tengo oscilador después de todas las pruebas btw transistor es buena .Echa un vistazo a las fotos pueden u me hacen una fiebre ¿La sección de oscilador vco en ura bench ,nadie trató el transmisor otros me han ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2017)

!Ese circuito oscilador es muy clasico y debia andar de premera!.
Debes chequear las conecciones , algun corto circuito acidental en la montagen , lo transistor y su conecciones (quizaz no hay canbiado Base con Colector) , polarización DC en lo transistor etc.......
?Tienes un Frequenzimetro Digital que puedas medir VHF?
Puedes esperimentar otros tipos de transistor : BF494 , BF199 , MPHS10 , MPSH17 etc....(Cuidado con las possibles disposiciones de los terminales que canbiam de transistor para transistor).
Lo diodo Varicap que conosco es de color negro con cinta color amarilla (indicador de Catodo).
Puedes tentar canbiar los diodos Varicap por un double( dos diodos en unico encapsulamento) tipo : BB104 , BB204 o BB304 .
Hay un resistor de 1Komios que alimenta lo resistor de Base (27K), lo resistor de Colector (100r) y los capacitores de desacople (1nF y 100uF) , tente canbiar ese resistor de 1K para 100r , quizaz eso hace lo VCO a andar.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 17, 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta rápida ,sí es muy clásica también me compare con VCO de smart kit 1187 está muy cerca y la Polarización del transistor es bueno dudo sobre harpin corto tat 100 vez que miré con mgnifier qué sobre resistencia de 1k en el emisor .tengo 8v en collectoor 3.4 en la base v @100 ohmios después del 220PF no tengo nada también traté de voltaje variable en varicaps con olla y también en el mismo tiempo el condensador variabe nada transistor es verdadera no tengo bb204 o cualquier double.yo dunno hoja de datos de ese varicap con etiqueta verde en el cátodo ,intentaré externaly con bf199 o 494.La última pregunta ¿cuál debería ser la bobina si quiero rodar una eg 6 Se enciende de 6 mm de diámetro con 1mm cu ? Trabajará


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2017)

Canbiar de bobina inpresa por una bobina convencional es una buena idea.
Para saper si anda correctamente tienes que tener disponible en las manos un Frequenzimetro Digital.
Si la frequenzia generada es baja debes quitar espiras de la Bobina , si la frequenzia es alta debes canbiar esa bobina por otra con 1 o 2 espiras mas.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tiago (Dic 18, 2017)

Hola @radium98

Cuidado con los transistores BFR si los has comprado a china, aunque sea difícil de creer pueden no funcionar aún cuando las mediciones con el tester sean correctas.

A mí me ocurrió también en un oscilador con PLL y me volví loco, tuve que encargarselos a un proveedor de confianza, los cambié y funcionó a la primera.

No digo que sea tu caso, pero debes considerarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 19, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Hola @radium98
> 
> Cuidado con los transistores BFR si los has comprado a china, aunque sea difícil de creer pueden no funcionar aún cuando las mediciones con el tester sean correctas.
> 
> ...



Esto ocurre con mucha frecuencia por el hecho de que, el hfe necesario para que un transistor oscile debe estar por encima de 300. Los transistores con ese hfe asegurado pertenecen, como mínimo, a la clase A y superiores y, ciertamente, no son los que se venden el las tiendas, ni en los proveedores que te los ofrecen a precios económicos.
Generalmente, cuando tienen hfe bajo, se hacen funcionar forzando un poco la polarización, pero solo si el hfe está "algo bajo" ( ej: 250≈285).


----------



## radium98 (Dic 20, 2017)

mcrven dijo:


> Esto ocurre con mucha frecuencia por el hecho de que, el hfe necesario para que un transistor oscile debe estar por encima de 300. Los transistores con ese hfe asegurado pertenecen, como mínimo, a la clase A y superiores y, ciertamente, no son los que se venden el las tiendas, ni en los proveedores que te los ofrecen a precios económicos.
> Generalmente, cuando tienen hfe bajo, se hacen funcionar forzando un poco la polarización, pero solo si el hfe está "algo bajo" ( ej: 250≈285).



Hola, pero BFR series están 4-5 ghz así que si hfe no es bueno no será inferior a 2 Ghz


----------



## mcrven (Dic 20, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola, pero BFR series están 4-5 ghz así que si hfe no es bueno no será inferior a 2 Ghz



No se trata de verificar lo indicado en las hojas de datos.

Se trata de que los parámetros reales de "El componente utilizado" correspondan con los indicados en las hojas de datos.

Ejemplo: Hace unos años atrás adquirí 100 transistores 2N2222, con la idea de seleccionar de entre ellos, unos cuantos que se encontrara dentro de los parámetros indicados en su correspondiente hoja de datos, en especial el correspondiente al hfe, cuyo valor se indica: "hfe 300 mínimo". Pues te diré que no se pudo encontrar ni siquiera UNO que se acercase siquiera a ese valor. El más alto que se pudo encontrar estaba ubicado por 215 y de allí a menores.

Todo eso resulta por el hecho de que, los fabricantes seleccionan los componentes y los clasifican:

Clase A1++: Todos los parámetros del componentes se culmplen (99.9%). Van a la industria Militar y Aeroespacial.

Clase A1+: Todos los parámetros del componentes se culmplen (90%). Van a la industria Militar y Comunicacionesl.

Clase A1: Todos los parámetros del componentes se culmplen (80%). Van a la industria de las Comunicaciones y Electromedicina.

Clase A: Todos los parámetros del componentes se culmplen (75%). Van a la industria Electronica de aplicaciones civiles High End.

Clase B: Los parámetros del componentes se culmplen (>=65%). Van a la industria de LInea Blanca y Marrón (Electromésticos).

Clase C: Los parámetros del componentes se culmplen (>=65%). Van a la industria de los juguetes, experimentadores y curiosos.

De aquí en más abajo todo está desclasificado y son los componentes que van a las tiendas de electrónica y partes de remplazo. O sea los que nosotros podemos adquirir.

Solo por un milagro o un error en la comprobación, puede que se cuele algún componente Clasificado y llegue hasta las manos de alguno de nosotros.

Para obtener algún componente Clasificado, se debe contactar directamente al fabricante real y solicitarlo de acuerdo a la clase requerida y, comenzar a rezar por que alguno quede en stock.

La gama más baja de los DesClasificados... es vandido por peso en kilos. Ej: 5 kg. de transistores 2N2222 por 5,00 US$.

CON CERTEZA se puede lograr obtener componentes clasificados, reciclando placas de PCB que los contengan.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta rápida ,sí es muy clásica también me compare con VCO de smart kit 1187 está muy cerca y la Polarización del transistor ........


Caro Don radium98 , se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico del smart kit 1187? , mi quede curioso con ese proyecto y gustaria de puder mirar para estudios y analise.
!Muchas gracias de antemano !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 21, 2017)

ok DON DANIEL THIS IS the picture


----------



## radium98 (Dic 21, 2017)

Un error debe ser .he intentado lo que me ha dicho con bf494 En la misma placa de cobre revestido todavía ningún oscilador  por favor ayudarme alguien intentará este circuito en su propia tabla lab
don daniel


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 21, 2017)

De casualidad tiene el PCB


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> ok DON DANIEL THIS IS the picture


Muchas gracias , ahora si no for pedir mucho , ? acaso tienes la lista de conponentes disponible para subir aca?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





radium98 dijo:


> Un error debe ser .he intentado lo que me ha dicho con bf494 En la misma placa de cobre revestido todavía ningún oscilador  por favor ayudarme alguien intentará este circuito en su propia tabla lab
> don daniel


Entiendo que NO logras hacer funcionar ese oscilador VCO. 
? tienes como medir la frequenzia generada por el despues de hacer  ese funcionar como realmente  debe?
tente quitar lo resistor de 1Kohms (o mejor debe cortocircuitar ese) que estas conectado a lo +B (12V)
Tente canbiar la perla de ferrita por un choke de RF de 1uH o mas 
Esperimente otros tipos de transitores de RF ya aclarados.
Tente canbiar de diodos Varicaps , quizaz eses enpleyados NO sean los mas adecuados a andar en VHF y si en UHF.
Diodos Varicaps pueden sener sacados de viejos Tuners de TV analogica o de radios FM con sintonia digital.
!Suerte en los desahollos y NO desista de su objetivos , seguramente estas muy cerca del  !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 26, 2017)

still no success


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2017)

radium98 dijo:


> still no success


 Estube pensando y tengo una sugerencia : canbiar los dos capacitores de 22pF (entre Base y Emissor y de Emissor a la tierra) del paso VCO para 47pF o mismo 100pF .
La idea es aumentar la dose de realimentación , quizaz funcione , hay que probar.
Recordese que un NO ya tiene en las manos.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 31, 2017)

Helo y feliz año nuevo don Daniel todavía me ponga todos los días 2-3 horas y aún no se ha logrado trabajar .he eliminado la bobina impresa y también sustituye lo que el chico hizo antes de ver la foto en este foro y juzgados por el capacitor variable sin suerte ,voy a ver la sugerencia de ustedes ,pero otra pregunta,el transistor bc238-547-548 que provienen de la base de tsa que tendrá cuando el voltaje en su colector ?porque antes de 22k tengo tensión ,después de 0 voltios que es normal


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 31, 2017)

Amigo en el post radio enlace 300 Mhz, autor David Heta, hay un circuito similar al tuyo, que puede ayudarte, en tu circuito, veo que tomas la señal desde el emisor, no estara afectando eso la oscilacion? Y ademas veo un condensador de 1000pf en colector a tierra, revisa valores, feliz año 2018.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-transmisor-enlace-uhf-300-350-mhz-50mw-140217/


----------



## radium98 (Dic 31, 2017)

Don moises feliz año nuevo m8 .¿Dónde ver mi problema podría estar en el vco por qué no está oscilando cual capacitor debo buscar


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 31, 2017)

Feliz año 2018, haga una comparacion con el oscilador del enlace que le envie, aisle y trate de hacer funcionar solo el oscilador


----------



## radium98 (Ene 1, 2018)

No es este condensador de 1000pf error en serie y bloquear la tensión cc desde el varicap que corrija la VCO ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> No es este condensador de 1000pf error en serie y bloquear la tensión cc desde el varicap que corrija la VCO ?


 , Don Moises Calderon  se refire a lo capacitor de desacople (1nF) del Colector del transistor de VCO para masa o tierra.
En todo caso jo  creo que sea el lo culpado de  haber oscilación.
Mas una ves la misma pregunta : ? tienes un frequenzimetro Digital disponible en las manos para chequear las oscilaciones del VCO?
Acaso la respuspesta sea  como haces para chequear si oscila o  , ? y si oscila como mides la frequenzia?
?Tenteaste canbiar los valores de los dos capacitores de realimentación (22pF) tal cual te sugeri en mi post anterior ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





radium98 dijo:


> pero otra pregunta,el transistor bc238-547-548 que provienen de la base de tsa que tendrá cuando el voltaje en su colector ?porque antes de 22k tengo tensión ,después de 0 voltios que es normal



Descurpe , pero debido a la mediocre traducción virtual  entiendo lo que me preguntaste , asi se  for de muchas molestias , ?podrias reformular la pregunta?. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Ene 2, 2018)

Don Moisés Calderón se refiere al condensador de desacoplamiento (1nF) del colector de transistores VCO para tierra o tierra.
En cualquier caso, creo que es a quien se culpa por haber oscilado.
Pero una vez que ves la misma pregunta:? ¿Tiene un frecuencímetro digital disponible en sus manos para verificar las oscilaciones del VCO?
Tal vez la respuesta es como la haces para verificar si oscila o,? y si oscila al medir la frecuencia?
¿Intentó cambiar los valores de los dos condensadores de retroalimentación (22pF) como sugerí en mi publicación anterior?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

*tengo un medidor de frecuencia
¿Intentó cambiar los valores de los dos condensadores de retroalimentación (22pF) como sugerí en mi publicación anterior?
aún no*


----------



## tiago (Ene 2, 2018)

Radium98:
No se pueden escribir textos enteros en Inglés u otro idioma que no sea el Español. Las normas del Foro lo especifican claramente. 

Políticas de la comunidad
*1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

Daniel Lopez te sugiere hacer algunos cambios en el oscilador para intentar que arranque, y no los pones en práctica, sin embargo sigues preguntandote porqué no te funciona, eso es actuar de forma irracional.

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Ene 3, 2018)

Hola, lo siento tiago me olvido de tiempo para traducir con babilonia disculpe mi actitud, me appologise otra vez de todos ustedes sí la VCO es un lío y yo todavía no sé dónde está el fallo ,he intentado don moises y don Daniel sugestiones emisor base PAC reemplazado por 47 pf ,por colector emisor 68PF ,quitado la tapa coleccionista 1000pf y de menor valor aún no suerte .así que voy a intentar mi última oportunidad con la última sugerencia, pero siempre me preguntan a los pueblos poner esquema de pcb por qué cuando nadie intente hacer al menos algo de ayuda en su casa y hacer la misma pcb para ver si estoy equivocado sólo estoy tan triste


----------



## tiago (Ene 3, 2018)

Entiendo lo que quieres decir.
A veces cuesta mucho poner un proyecto en funcionamiento. Me ha ocurrido en muchas ocasiones y me ha llevado semanas, dedicándole mucho tiempo al día, dejarlo funcionando.
¿Donde has comprado los transistores?.

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Ene 3, 2018)

gracias por ti, sí, tiempo hambriento, me lleva más de un mes. Solicité muchos yimes.transistor no es falso, también probé con bf494 en el tablero de cobre. Ningún resultado fue preguntar a alguien en este foro con más expertos para ayudarme a hacerlo en su banco. ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> gracias por ti, sí, tiempo hambriento, me lleva más de un mes. Solicité muchos yimes.transistor no es falso, también probé con bf494 en el tablero de cobre. Ningún resultado fue preguntar a alguien en este foro con más expertos para ayudarme a hacerlo en su banco. ?


Aiudar sienpre es un gusto demasiado , pero desafortunadamente  lo tienpo es lo enemigo!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djmyky (Ene 4, 2018)

Amigo Radium 98 sabes  algunas veces no me salía la oscilación en algunas placas  use más a la segura el transistor bf199 respetando los pines  intenta con ellos más de fiar  ese oscilador debe oscilar  verifica que algún pin de algún componente no se esté yendo a tierra por estar en placa doble cara  suerte


----------



## radium98 (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola gracias por djmyky youre contribución ,dejaré este transmisor durante un tiempo

Todavía tengo una duda sobre un diodo varicap varactor que utilizo es prueba de etiqueta verde con lc meter i sólo tienen 3-5 pf podría ser el problema voy a tratar con otro que han 25PF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola gracias por djmyky youre contribución ,dejaré este transmisor durante un tiempo
> 
> Todavía tengo una duda sobre un diodo varicap varactor que utilizo es prueba de etiqueta verde con lc meter i sólo tienen 3-5 pf podría ser el problema voy a tratar con otro que han 25PF


Hola Don radium98 , ese puede sener tu problema , incluso jo ya te adverti sobre esa possibilidad o sea ese diodo Varicap puede sener para uso en UHF y no VHF.  
Tente buscar diodos Varicaps en viejos tuners de TV analogica o en radios AM/FM  con display digital.
Tente tanbien buscar por lo diodo MV209 , ese tiene un encapsulado de un BC548 , pero con solamente dos terminales.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Ene 6, 2018)

Don Daniel hace Lopes mv2105 funciona?


----------



## tiago (Ene 6, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Don Daniel hace Lopes mv2105 funciona?



MV 2105

Si dispones de uno,prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Don Daniel hace Lopes mv2105 funciona?


Debes poner dos MV2105 en paralelo para tener la capacitancia deseada equivalente.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola, no creo que soy demasiado idiota mientras he combinado smart kit SK1187 3watt vco con los dos controles de este iw1cgw trought transmisor pasando la junta de control Vicente y el segundo cotntrol rdvv tsa5511 a través de la entrada desde el exterior y vco atrás de la TSA a bordo a través de varicaps y bloqueo de banda completo confirmo VCO no funciona y no es un lío nadie podía resolverlo . btw tengo cambiando los varicaps de VHF. Por favor disfrute mi contribución desde dos transmisores  lol


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2018)

radium98 dijo:


> Hola, no creo que soy demasiado idiota mientras he combinado smart kit SK1187 3watt vco con los dos controles de este iw1cgw trought transmisor pasando la junta de control Vicente y el segundo cotntrol rdvv tsa5511 a través de la entrada desde el exterior y vco atrás de la TSA a bordo a través de varicaps y bloqueo de banda completo confirmo VCO no funciona y no es un lío nadie podía resolverlo . btw tengo cambiando los varicaps de VHF. Por favor disfrute mi contribución desde dos transmisores  lol


Descurpe Don radium98 , mas una ves no entiendo papas de que quieres decir debido a la mala traducción virtual. Creo que debes traduzir su lingua natal para lo Ingles y despues del Ingles para Español o quizaz sea de su lingua natal directo para lo Español    
Tanbien creo que lo tradutor virtual si quede loco con mi portuñol mediocre , jajajajajajajaja
Por las fotos creo que lograste cerriar la malla del PLL con lo uso del VCO  smart kit SK1187. 
Te pedi los valores electricos de los conponentes del smart kit SK1187 para estudios , quizaz olvidaste.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Ene 6, 2018)

Don Daniel fue a lo largo de 5-6 años donde he comprado de un amigo lo siento no tengo en mis manos me envió el esquema ver antes en este hilo.con valores eléctricos de qué necesidad u.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2018)

?Las fotos posteadas  arriba  por ustedes no son de un smart kit 1187 armado y funcionando ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Ene 6, 2018)

Intente hacer esta tx2011 youreself primero antes de recoger los esquemas por doquier se centran en un transmisor


----------



## djmyky (Ene 6, 2018)

En mi opinión el circuito oscilador del diagrama que tienes Radium 98 ni veo que funcione por las siguientes razones 
. Los resistores de 1k entre el emisor  y 1k  no alimentan correctamente el transistor  es decir tendrás una alimentación baja  que el transistor no podrá ser polarizado 
. El circuito tanque entre varicap y L1 esta en serie  así no se  puede oscilar es más todavía hay un resistor en paralelo  no hay oscilación  lo recomendable tener L1 en paralelo con el varicap y eliminar el resistor del tanque 
. Cuenta 2 capacitores en el emisor y colector que elimina cualquier salida de rf  lo más conveniente es tener uno recomendable del emisor 22pf y tener el colector libre para salida de rf. 
Espero no desilusionarte pero  aveces hay personas que no  muestran los diagramas correctos para evitar pirateo


----------

